# Texas Egg Sales Laws?



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone know the laws in Texas regarding farm egg sales? Do I need a permit or license?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Under 3k eggs/yr, and ungraded, no permit needed unless selling at farmer's market. http://info.sos.state.tx.us/pls/pub/readtac$ext.ViewTAC?tac_view=4&ti=4&pt=1&ch=15&rl=Y


----------



## minifarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

Great, that allows 5dz per week. Thank you Cyngbaeld


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

You need to label the eggs as "Ungraded" and have your or your farm name and contact info on the carton. I print out labels with the computer. If you wish to sell at the Farmers market or flea market the eggs have to be kept under 45 degrees F. I found this when I Googled TX and selling eggs (I think). 
When I get too many eggs and the family s are egged out, I can take them to United Ministries and they will distribute them to the food pantries. Can get receipts for tax deductions.


----------



## expatriate (Nov 17, 2008)

First excuse the thread resurrection but this is the first threat that came up so important to have the correct information.

Cyngbaeld, would be curious where you got that information as I don't see 3k/year in the vicinity of the link you provided. That amount seemed low so I contacted a lawyer that specializes in small farms, mentioned the 3K number mentioned here and they stated the following:



> At the state level, as long as you're selling direct to the consumer on-the-farm, there's no regulation. If you're selling off-the-farm (such as at a market), you need a permit - I think it's called a mobile food vending permit.
> 
> The forum comment is probably referring to the new salmonella rules adopted by FDA in 2010. There's an exemption for anyone with 3,000 HENS or less (number of eggs not counted). I think the exemption even applies for larger producers so long as all sales are direct-to-consumer.


----------

